# Sophie Egg Update (with photos!)



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to everyone for all their advice and comments. Sophie seems to be taking this motherhood thing VERY seriously. She has become quite the schizophrenic pigeon: On one hand, she is doting to the little egg, fussing with it and constantly rearranging her "nest" so everything is "just right." It is important for me to spend at last 45 minutes handing her the nest materials so she can rearrange them to her satisfaction. She sits for hours and hours, but then, when she has decided she is ready for me to take over, she is like a whole different pigeon! First, there is the prerequisite enormous poop, then she goes through some pigeon stretching exercises, both wings, her legs and just overall stretching. After that, she is off, running (waddling) as fast as her little legs will carry her, all over the house, like a wind-up toy gone haywire, or a chipmunk on PCP. The sound of her feet on the wood floor as she runs like a mad pigeon all over the house is so cute. The dog is clearly baffled.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh Bill, I AM STILL LAUGHING!!!

Yes, your "little" Sophie is all grown up now! 

Your situation is a _little_ different than mine since I'm not required to do nest duty. I just furnish nesting material and Squeaks does the rest. Guess he figures he can do a better job since HE is the one sittin' on the egg!!

Funny too, how their personality undergoes those changes! Will be very interesting to see how long Sophie dotes on her egg. I will assume that eventually, like Squeaks, she will become your constant companion again and will give up her egg...until the NEXT TIME!!

May I wish you the best with my condolences!! ROFL

Please give that beautiful Sophie HUGS and SCRITCHES from me and Squeaks, who says he can relate to what Sophie is going through...kinda... 'cause he doesn't have to PRODUCE an egg...  

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello nbdyuknow and Sophie,
Thank you for sharing bit's of your life with Sophie. I alway's look forward to reading what dear Sophie is up to, it alway's brighten's my day. She is such a special little soul.
I love the photo's too, see look's very proud of herself.
Give her a hug from me too.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Sooo cute, thanks for the update & photos!

I have one Homer hen who does "jumping jacks" when her mate takes over the egg duty. She stretches first, and then spends a few minutes hopping up and down in place and flapping her wings a lot. Very funny to watch. Your description of Sophie's exercise makes me think of that.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I love reading Sophie Stories.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, loved your post. I can just visualize her waddling down the hall taking a break from her egg. She is so precious and I look forward to reading about her every time you do a new post. I love her baby blanket ( I think that is what I'm seeing) in her nest. How appropriate.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sophie is so lovely. Thanks for the story and pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the description of the day in the life of your brooding hen, she sounds like such a darling, I can hear her tippy toe-ing around the house. I love the picture of her going down the hallway. It is true that a hen on the nest has a mind that is on a different agenda and everything is done with thoughts centered around that egg/eggs.

Thank you SO much for sharing that.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I just LOVE your pictures and descriptions Bill!! You and Sophie are so lucky to have each other. Imagining watcing her waddling down the hall "on a mission"... I wouldn't be able to take my eyes off of her  So looking forward to more updates of the emerging Mommy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I love the Sophie updates too. Wish I could have just one little pet pigeon in the house.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I can see it now...Sophie is going to gain fame as.....

*THE ENERGIZER PIGEON*!   

(Hey! There's a *pink(!) bunny already!!)*

AND, Sophie has that beautiful hallway for her "track!"  

_Shi_


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SOOOOO cute. I love your pictures and descriptions too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bill, Sophie is just so cute, I love reading her updates and seeing pictures. She is such a special lady.  I'm glad she's taking to Mommy-hood so well and enjoying herself so much.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Cute, pics...heh maybe she'll start knitting a sweater while she sits in the nest....just kidding!

(pigeons don't have hands.)

I sometimes come up with jokes spontaneously.

Is she a modera pigeon?

excuse the spelling


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. Sophie is a really sweet little pigeon, she seems so happy all the time, and she always makes me smile. BirdDogg, I think she is a "White Utility King" pigeon. Even more accurately, she is an "Insanely Loved and Spoiled" pigeon!


----------

